# Wyndham Ownership Rule Change



## rrlongwell (Dec 19, 2011)

Was looking at a possable purchase of a re-sale contract.  Wynhdam has changed the rules within the last year or so they say.  Any additions to an account have to be only in the names of the existing owners/users all of them.  They no longer accept any other verision.  From what I understand from the conversations with Title (who sent me to owner relations) relatives can no longer be added to an account (or anyone else for that matter) to avoid guest pass fees.  In my opinion, this is a radical negative change to the system.  They did indicated that existing accounts were grandfathered for existing ownership but additional purchases would come under the rule.  They also said that purchases by LLCs are now limited to just two authorized users.  Existing accounts are also grandfatered they indicated.  If a different ownership configuration is used, they have to be different accounts.  When this day is done, I think that buy new and rent through Wyndham, unless you use the units yourself, is all that will be left.  Even bringing family onto the accounts may be going away or if I understand what I was told correctly, may be gone.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Dec 19, 2011)

This is what I have been told going as far back as 2009. Maybe try and get someone different to get a different answer and try and get it in writing. You can still add relatives to your account though, you just need to redo all your deeds not just 1 and with the $299 fee for each that could get a little expensive to do. 

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont know what you mean by a change.  I thought the only names that could be on an account were the names of the owners..,ie as Jason says in his post...the names on the deed are the names on the account

Different names would mean different accounts

I know that there are some twists to this, Wyndham did put all my deeds into one account...some are in my name only and some are owned by my wife and me, but either of us can be put on any reservation we make without a guest cert.. Is this the different think you are talking about...If I buy a new week this one in the name of me and a daughter, that deed couldnt go into my existing account They would open a new one...actually I thought that was always the practice.

The new informatiion I see in your post is that regarding corporations.  I have been interested in going the corporation route with many stock holders. My thouught was that perhaps all the stock holders  could be on the account. Clearly this was going to be my way to avoid guest certs...It dosent look like I can get away with it now

So other than having multiple accounts, Im left with but one way to get   guest certs.... pay for them

Or forget Wyndham points altogether an just buy floating weeks at the best rental properties...no guest fees, no transaction fees and no housekeeping fees




rrlongwell said:


> Was looking at a possable purchase of a re-sale contract.  Wynhdam has changed the rules within the last year or so they say.  Any additions to an account have to be only in the names of the existing owners/users all of them.  They no longer accept any other verision.  From what I understand from the conversations with Title (who sent me to owner relations) relatives can no longer be added to an account (or anyone else for that matter) to avoid guest pass fees.  In my opinion, this is a radical negative change to the system.  They did indicated that existing accounts were grandfathered for existing ownership but additional purchases would come under the rule.  They also said that purchases by LLCs are now limited to just two authorized users.  Existing accounts are also grandfatered they indicated.  If a different ownership configuration is used, they have to be different accounts.  When this day is done, I think that buy new and rent through Wyndham, unless you use the units yourself, is all that will be left.  Even bringing family onto the accounts may be going away or if I understand what I was told correctly, may be gone.


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 19, 2011)

ronparise said:


> ... I know that there are some twists to this, Wyndham did put all my deeds into one account...some are in my name only and some are owned by my wife and me, but either of us can be put on any reservation we make without a guest cert.. Is this the different think you are talking about...If I buy a new week this one in the name of me and a daughter, that deed couldnt go into my existing account They would open a new one...actually I thought that was always the practice.



When I bought a new purchase at Smokey Mountain, the sales rep was insistant that the deed go into my wife's name, my name and my son's name then be added to the account.  In two other direct purchases, the rep was insistant that the deeds go into my wife's name and my name.

I was looking at a possable re-sale purchase to add an additional relative to the account.  It may very well be possable that the answer you get is a function of who you talk to.

The more I look at Wyndham and where it is going, the more I am becoming convinced that the best way for me, if I want to have more timeshares, is to have more non-Wynhdam units or in the alternative, go only with fixed or floating weeks contracts that have not been converted to points.  I am very happy that I took Wynhdam's advise on how to configure my accounts at the time the account went through its transformations.  It appears I am grandfathered into the current configuration.


----------



## ledaga (Dec 19, 2011)

The reason they want all the names on the deeds is due to the fact that at that point each name is responsible for the MF fees.  It spreads the liability to both husband and wife and children instead of just the male of the house.


----------



## zora (Dec 20, 2011)

I am buying a Wyndham resale through ebay.  Sorry but I'm a newbie.  What are the negatives?


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 20, 2011)

zora said:


> I am buying a Wyndham resale through ebay.  Sorry but I'm a newbie.  What are the negatives?



Misrepresentations by the re-seller in some ads.  Be careful.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 20, 2011)

If you are buying on ebay (or anywhere else for that matter) you should know the product, and verify that whats for sale is what you really want. And you need to know your seller

Timeshares can be complicated. (I own a week that is a floating week, over 47 weeks of the year (5 special event weeks) the weeks can be split into a 3 day stay and a 4 day stay in different weeks or the same week and they can overlap. Also my ownership gives me the right to another week as long as I pay another mf.)  None of that is spelled out in the deed or estopple, you have to have read the original condo docs. And of cours none of the ebay sellers have

Ive seen units that I know are studios advertized as one bedrooms,   Resorts that bill mf twice a year advertised as if the bill for 6 months mf is the bill for the whole year. These guys, for the most part dont know what they have

So..you need to know what you are bidding on

Also know your seller. Know that when there is a mistake, your seller will make it right...There are reviews here on TUG. This week I will be in Orlando and intend to visit one on the ebay sellers when Im there. This in an effort to know my seller better


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 20, 2011)

My suggestion: ask here! Most of us can look at that ad, and tell you what's right and what's iffy.
For instance, I saw an eBay listing that said NO CLOSING COSTS. It also said NO TRANSFER FEE and no 2012 MAINTENANCE FEE. But, I looked down near the bottom, where it says what is due: a $425 CONVENIENCE FEE. What is that? Oh yeah, pure profit in the company's (listing agent) greedy pocket!
Just ask here, we can help you out!
TS


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting.  I talked to Wyndham maybe 3 months ago and understood the below scenario would work.

My Dad's deeds are titled in his trust and he is the only one that is authorized on his account.

I wanted to buy one more, low point deed, and title it in his trust + me and my siblings. Then add the new deed to his account.  Then he and all my siblings would be authorized and not need guest confirmations.  Wyndham said we could do it that way, and that all names would appear in the drop down list in the online system (for all points/all reservations in the account) to be selected as the traveler.

You think that won't work / has changed recently?


----------



## rrlongwell (Dec 20, 2011)

Sandi Bo said:


> Interesting.  I talked to Wyndham maybe 3 months ago and understood the below scenario would work.
> 
> My Dad's deeds are titled in his trust and he is the only one that is authorized on his account.
> 
> ...



What they advised you is what they advised me when I set up our account and it worked.  Get the name of the person that told you that and go through her for the paperwork, if possable.  The woarst it appears is that he may have to re-title the orginal deed for an extr $299.  If it saves three guest passes that would be your payback on the extra re-title costs.


----------



## Arnie (Dec 20, 2011)

*Added Daughter.*

I bought at Smoky Mountains in 2010. When I bought I did so with myself and my daughter. While that was being processed I contacted Wyndham and also added her to my Grand Desert ownership. I had no problem with Wyndham for either process, but the county office was a major headache, made me jump thru hoops to prove who my daughter was. But I think that was just political crap. 
All is done and cost was not too bad maybe $190 or so and that included the closing company I hired to do it.


----------

